# Drug bust valued at $1.25 million



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

Drug bust valued at $1.25 million
Thursday, March 17, 2005
By ALICIA GUIDE
[email protected] 
SPRINGFIELD - Police seized $1 million worth of heroin, $250,000 worth of cocaine and other items yesterday when they raided two residences, a police captain said.

The raids were a result of a three-month investigation by the Springfield Police Department Narcotics Bureau, the District Attorney's Hampden County Drug Task Force and the West Springfield Police Department Narcotics Unit, said Capt. William C. Cochrane, head of the Springfield Narcotics Bureau.

At about 2:15 p.m., police from the three departments arrested two men in a car which was parked in front of 29 Cass St.

Pablo A. Morales, 26, of 118 Malden St., first floor, was charged with trafficking heroin, over 200 grams; trafficking cocaine, over 200 grams; trafficking cocaine, 100-200 grams; trafficking cocaine 28-100 grams; receiving stolen property over $250 (firearm); possession of a firearm without a license; possession of ammunition without a firearms identification card; violation of a drug free school zone; and conspiracy to violate drug laws, Cochrane said.

Dalio Marte, 52, of 116 William St., was charged with trafficking cocaine, 100-200 grams; violation of a drug free school zone; and conspiracy to violate drug laws, according to Cochrane.

While the arrests were being made, police were executing search warrants at a first-floor apartment at 20 Vinton St. and Morales' home at 118 Malden St.

Police confiscated 1,119 grams of raw heroin, which would be worth $1 million if it was cut and packaged for street sales; 1,329 grams of cocaine; a stolen 9 mm semi-automatic handgun loaded with eight rounds; and $33,500 in cash from 20 Vinton St., Cochrane said.

At the time of Morales' arrest, police seized from him 118 grams of powdered cocaine, which was packaged for sale, Cochrane said. The cocaine seized from the apartment and from Morales is worth a total of $250,000, according to Cochrane.

A search of Morales' home resulted in seizure of $1,932 in cash, Cochrane said. Police did not find any drugs there.


----------

